
Apollo 11 launch, video of engines at 500 frames per second - filipmandaric
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File%3AApollo_11_launch%2C_video_of_engines_at_500_fps_(camera_E-8).ogv
======
NaOH
This version of the same video includes informative narration of what are the
first 30 seconds after Apollo 11 liftoff:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKtVpvzUF1Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKtVpvzUF1Y)

~~~
filipmandaric
I actually contemplated posting this narrated version, which offers a great
explanation of what is happening technically.

But I ultimately chose this one because there's something very inspiring about
watching the raw footage in silence.

------
filipmandaric
Not your typical news, this video is 47 years old. But to witness for the
first time such an amazing achievement in human history, at such an intimate
level of detail... it certainly feels new.

------
tradersam
That was amazing. The coolest part is around 2:15.

~~~
filipmandaric
Yeah, definitely amazing.

Have to disagree about the coolest part though, because there's a massive
amount of heat expelled at that point in the video! :)

